# (UnOfficial) MIUI.us Defx Gingerbread 2012.3.23



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

*Source:*
*Mod Type:* ROM*Difficulty:* Easy*Mod Status:* Stable*Mod Base:* MIUI*Carrier:* Verizon
*Requires Root:* Yes*Apply In:* CWM Recovery*Optional:* Smali Edits*Optional:* Debloated*Android Version:* 2.3.X (GB)










Presents the UnOfficial

*MIUI.us Defx 2012.3.2*

This is a community support ROM only!
The developers do not provide much support for this ROM

This is an excellent ROM if for no other reason than it introduces the first non-CyanogenMod/carrier/manufacturer framework overhaul of Android 2.3.7, and in the past week this rom has come a long way im currently using it as my dailly driver

Changes from base ROM

Added: BootMenu | Rzr And Cwm Recovery | SuperUser |Extended Settings
If you want ADW.Launcher, LauncherPro, or any other Launcher install them from Market.

*MIUI Defx 2012.3.23 for*

*Motorola Droid2 We*
*this release is brought to you by BeansTown106 **and **DarkCricket*

*PLEASE READ THE FOLLOWING BEFORE REPORTING ANY BUGS.*

*.1. Keyboard Backlight*
Fix= goto settings/display/use custom levels/edit levels and set to 255(do this on 1st boot)

*2. Ringtone change*
to select ringtone for music you have to use the miui music app to select​
*4. *228*​for some reason *228 doesnt work but *228+ does the same thing and works

*SOME DIRECTIONS:*

*Please do not remove any of the apps built into the rom we have removed all bloat. If you infact remove something and your phone starts force closing. DO NOT REPORT YOUR BUGS BECAUSE YOU DID NOT FOLLOW DIRECTIONS*
*things to know are the download fix and how to set the ringtone both as stated above..*

IF YOU ARE COMING FROM ANY OTHER ROM PLEASE DO A FULL WIPE BEFORE FLASHING! THIS INCLUDES WIPING SYSTEM!
DO A FULL WIPE BEFORE REPORTING ANY..)
CACHE AND DAVLIK BEFORE FLASHING ROM.
THIS ROM INCLUDES A UPDATER.APK FOR EASING WEEKLY UPDATES (Dont use atm Coming Soon!)

*D2We Defx 2012.3.23 - CHANGELOG*

-Added in MIUI.us Apps
-added wifi fix in bootmenu for wifi bug
-added bootmenu fix's to switch between 2pt and 8pt multitouch
-gps conf fix
-added default miui theme and wallpapers
-Fixed Compass (lorc)
-Infastructure fix (bobcaruso)
-Smooth Scroling Mod (SkiBum1207)
-Major Update To Bootmenu (wizardof0s)
- Bootmenu binary has been removed and is now integrated into the hijack binary
- Now uses the /system/etc/hijack-boot.zip as is standard
* Advantages are:
> Tighter integration with boot process
> Now fully compatible with BootManager
> Fully compatible with mods that tweak hijack-boot.zip scripts​> Fix GSM​> Possible GSM Data Working (Please test and report)

- Revamped the Power->Reboot Menu to this format
* Normal
* Hot Boot
* Bootmenu
* RZR Recovery
* CWM Recovery​*Credits-*

Credits For this are basically everyone in the custom rom scene especially wizardof0s(its his roms port) and bobcaruso, markhoj, aceoyame, dxc, skibum1207, 1loudsvt, lorc, beanstown106.​
*Note:* I found this rom in my files, is the last version that beanstown106 port, but was not complete, so I take the time to finish it and here it is, the most important thing is that it has the new bootmenu of wizardof0s.​I can not provide more support because I am not the developer of this rom, I just finished the work beanstown106 beginning, but as far as I can count on me to help. Remember to thank beanstown106 and wizardof0s for this work.​
*Important**:* This is a Unofficial version, if any of the developers do not agree with something posted on this post, please let me know and we change.​

D2We Defx 2012.3.23 GSM USERS on ROOTZWIKI

*MD5:* 1003bd745d92adb322f3d1b1b0cebad6​
D2We Defx 2012.3.23 CDMA USERS on ROOTZWIKI​
*MD5:* 7dcf7123debb2ef7e44c35a0c02b3da4​


----------



## Golf4Life (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey just letting you know that I tried to install this ROM all ways possible.....after sbf, complete wipe, data and cache wipe. Keep getting com.android.phone failure every 5 seconds.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey just letting you know that since you're apparently on GSM


> Enter Airplane mode.
> Enter the Testing menu and switch to CDMA only; Turn on radio (leads to FC; re-enter Phone information and confirm that it has changed to CDMA; if it didn't, repeat with CDMA auto, until it fixates on some CDMA mode).
> Turn Airplane mode off; it might FC once here.
> Enter mobile network settings, and choose GSM/WCDMA. Get a single FC, and everything works again.


----------



## metalor (Nov 3, 2012)

> Possible GSM Data Working (Please test and report)


Yehh! Working!
D2G root with locable bootloader from 2.3.4 with .629 update. 
Does not see Sim-card, but I succeeded make call and go to web by HSDPA.
Someone knows, how to fix "No Sim card"?


----------



## mufazzal123 (Aug 17, 2011)

Working Great. Lots of free ram, games(Temple Run) running better than any rom I used or compared.
Just one problem.
The apn settings sometimes dont stick after reboot. and the whole process of activating gsm has to be done again to get data working.
any work around to this, or am I missing something.
And Yes the "No Sim Card" is a nag.


----------



## sb56637 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi, thanks a lot for this ROM. It works REALLY well. Fast, stable, good looking, and finally no phone.apk crashing on the initial boot. GSM voice and data work great, and APN settings now work.

The only issue that prevents me from using it is that the compass is broken. I carefully verified with several apps, and the compass doesn't work. So I installed Galnet MIUI ICS 2.2.10, which does have a working compass. I installed both ROMs completely from scratch after formatting /system and factory reset/wipe, and I don't use any backups to restore apps and settings or anything like that. Is there anything I could do to fix the compass? Swap out a few files from Galnet MIUI?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## 3n3rg1c (Mar 6, 2013)

Is there any compass fix for this or atleast any other alternative for this rom ? I like GB roms for D2G as gb has camcorder working


----------



## fabianzippo (Apr 10, 2013)

the games app force close? on bike race and try wipes an the problem persist please help


----------

